# branded tools?



## Gretsch Guy (May 15, 2020)

Quick rookie question... was it typical for TOC bike manufacturers to include actual bicycle model identifiers on the tools that came in the tool-kits?  I can see having the company name appear, but my assumption would have been that the various bike models would include generic tool kit components.  I was just surprised to see the "Rambler" name on this G&J wrench.  Thanks in advance for the schooling!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 15, 2020)

Maybe for a Rambler automobile


----------



## fordsnake (May 16, 2020)

Another G&J tool...looks like one end is a tire lever?


----------



## MrColumbia (May 16, 2020)

"Rambler" was the brand name made by Gormully & Jeffery, not a model name.


----------



## Gretsch Guy (May 16, 2020)

Good distinction MrColumbia... thank you for that.  But the question stands... was it typical for G&J to apply "brand names" of their bicycles to the tools they included in the tool kits?  The wrench ford snake posted, with a more generic approach (able to be applied across brands) would seem more prudent.


----------



## Rambler (May 16, 2020)

As @GiovanniLiCalsi stated, it is my belief that these are most likely G&J Rambler automobile tools not bicycle tools. Ford printed the Ford name on their automobile tools as well.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Gretsch Guy (May 16, 2020)

Rambler said:


> As @GiovanniLiCalsi stated, it is my belief that these are most likely G&J Rambler automobile tools not bicycle tools. Ford printed the Ford name on their automobile tools as well.




Ok... I guess I wasn't aware G&J made automobiles as well, thanks for that heads-up.  But to your point... Ford put their name on the tools they provided, and because it was the generic "Ford" they could apply those tools to any of it's vehicles.  I'm questioning why G&J went to the trouble (cost) of emblomizing any specific product on something as common as a wrench... regardless if it's a sub-brand or a category of product (bicycle, motorcycle, or automobile).  Just seems like it would make for an inventory complexity as they endeavor to have enough "Rambler" wrenches for each Rambler car they make (or Rambler branded bicycle).  It obviously matters little... thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Gretsch Guy (May 16, 2020)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 1195302




Yes... that Flying Merkel wrench is 



super-cool!  My only other item like this is a Pope Mfg. wrench.  Which makes sense as Pope is the manufacturer of many things... a nice generic branded strategy that would allow them to apply this wrench to any number of products.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 19, 2020)

Pierce Cycles had some cool stuff.








5" long, works like new.


----------



## Trimacar (May 19, 2020)

I'm sure that Pierce bicycles had some tools, and that may have been one of them.....Pierce Arrow supplied tool kits with all their cars, all the way up into the 1930's.  The small adjustable wrench shown was one of the three sizes that were included in those kits.  There were also Pierce (with arrow through) hammers, pliers, screwdrivers, open end wrenches, large adjustable wrenches, and others....


----------



## Rivnut (May 19, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Maybe for a Rambler automobile





Rambler said:


> As @GiovanniLiCalsi stated, it is my belief that these are most likely G&J Rambler automobile tools not bicycle tools. Ford printed the Ford name on their automobile tools as well.



If it were made for a Rambler automobile, American Motors Corp. would be stamped on the reverse side. If you Google 'Gormully and Jeffery,' you'll find information on the bicycle company that Mr. Columbia referenced.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 19, 2020)

It wouldn't be AMC for another 50 years or so. I think these are all car or motorcycle tools.


----------



## Rivnut (May 19, 2020)

The Rambler Automobile as a brand, not a model, built by the Thomas Jefferey company back in the early 1900s. He also built the Rambler bicycle until he sold the company to Gormully and Jeffrey in 1900.


----------



## Mercian (May 20, 2020)

Hi All,

Photo courtesy of Redline1968





Post 20 here:









						1924? Indian basement find | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Just picked this up after the deal was made..it was a deal that was a one  only or its gone so I sacrificed my favorite bikes for it.. . All original Indian in amazing original condition. It’s dark now but I’d put a few pics of its arrival to me. More pics later. I m still in aw on its...




					thecabe.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## kunzog (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Gretsch Guy (Jun 7, 2020)

Cool collection kunzog... any "Rambler" stamped tools there?  Fourth wrench up from the bottom on the far right maybe??


----------

